# Best equipment for walking an aggressive/reactive dog?



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I was just wandering what the best equipment you find for walking/controlling your aggressive/reactive dog?

I currently use a Flexi-lead and a harness with my 2, I recently tried a long training lead which I personally wasn't comfortable with. I think it was because I had difficulties pulling it in when we saw another dog. 

I also found it heavy and not very practical (dragging in dogs poo on the way) I've just started reading 'Click to Calm' (brilliant book! Thanks for the recommendation L4L) which says in order to train my dogs I need a training line not a flexi-lead. I intend to buy all the necessary equipment as stated in the book, I was just wandering if anyone could recommend a good line/brand and a good head-control collar too? 

Any tips on getting the maximum control from your dog whilst using this gear? Still reading the book at the moment so lots to learn, but any extra advice is always great.

Thanks in advance,

xxx


----------



## MyCharlie (Jul 9, 2011)

Mmm-I'm probably not much help but after trying a halti harness,gentle leader and canny collar I am now using a half-check collar which is so far the best in regards to training not to pull.Unfortunately nothing really helps when we're surprised head on by another dog ,I still find myself being tied up by the lead and Charlie takes ages to calm down again,inspite of me also using calmers and a dap collar:huh:
I've just ordered a martingale now-will wait and see how that works!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a Dogmatic which is excellent for control of the head - the padded, cushioned webbing version. Dogmatic Headcollar

I use it with a training lead; one end clipped to the Dogmatic, one to Kilo's collar.

There is a member selling them at a very reasonable price on here at the moment too: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-clas...-headcollars-grab-bargain.html#post1061296202


----------



## MyCharlie (Jul 9, 2011)

a dogmatic-will have to look at those-another one for the collection maybe ??


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats great! 

Thanks guys! I'm going to try that Dogmatic head collar, what about their training lines? Do you know if they are any good?

xxx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

a long-line for a small dog does not have to be heavy; a 30-foot long light flat braid is fine, COTTON soaks up dew 
& even gets heavier in humid weather, so while it's soft & kind to hands, it loves moisture & gains weight.

polypropylene is light, but if the dog lunges it'll slice yer palm like a hot-knife does butter.

a light flat ribbon of nylon is pretty resistant to getting soggy, is less likely to cut or burn if the dog lunges, 
[CHECK the edges: cheap ones are sharp!], & not terribly expensive.

a good upholstery or decorator's shop should have edging or tapes for edging cushions & seams - choose a fairly 
sturdy one about 3/4-inch to 1-inch wide, buy a SWIVELING spring-clip, put a wrist-loop on one end, 
sew the spring-clip on the other with a BOX-STITCH for durability, & U're ready to go.

Box-Stitch - 
----------
make a box: a hollow square, 3/4th the width of the tape: just an outline of a square. 
then make a great big X from corner to corner of the box; this should fasten the wrist-loop flat, 
& fasten the snap-end flat, too. BE SURE they lie flat to each other, & the tape is not twisted.

TUCK THE ENDS under so the raw-edge is protected; make the tuck just a bit longer than the box-stitched end 
will be - it will look like a sandwich from the side, flat length, fold-under of the end, outside surface. 
the BOX-outline & the X-overlay go *clear thru all 3 layers, with the needle vertical - not slanted.*

they sell tapes, etc, by the foot; easy purchase, add 12-inches for the wrist-loop so U can slip it over Ur hand. 
[that's a 6-inch opening - if U need more, add more, but remember U will 'tube' Ur hand lengthwise 
to slip it thru the handle.]

use DENTAL FLOSS as thread; cut the end of stitching a bit long, then *carefully!* melt it with a match. 
IT CAN BURN - or the match can melt the tape - so watch very carefully; also it makes nasty fumes, 
i'd do this outside or under a stove-hood with the exhaust-fan running on HIGH before U strike the match.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pupcakes said:


> Thats great!
> 
> Thanks guys! I'm going to try that Dogmatic head collar, what about their training lines? Do you know if they are any good?
> 
> xxx


I did get one but wasn't too impressed; I use these webbing training leads which are great dogtraininginfo.co.uk - Sass collars, leads and walking belts for training, working, showing and pet dogs and also have a leather double ended training lead for when I walk Kilo just on his collar as he's very strong!


----------



## DogTrainer01 (Apr 13, 2011)

Atm my terrier is just walked on a normal harness and longer lead (normal length lead with added soft toy) however I'm planning on getting a t-touch harness for him soon


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Pupcakes said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was just wandering what the best equipment you find for walking/controlling your aggressive/reactive dog?
> 
> ...


not a fan of the flexi leads myself - well apart from for small dogs maybe!
Never got on with clicker training either!! BUT! I saw a fantastic display at the game fair last year - cannot remember who the trainer was but she was quite well know and amazing! She even had a handler in a wheelchair and was using the clicker to pick up the handlers keys when she had dropped them!
Amazing! wish I had spent more time at it!


----------



## helen fox (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi
we were advised by our trainer, Halti headcollar normal harness and double ended lead. clip one end to head collar and other end to Harness, it works amazingly as you have control of both areas. they just fall into line, no need for special harnesses. also distraction is the key dogs give off body language long before meeting. if you spot another dog have a treat ready and get them to look at you instead you can start using a word such as watch me. eventually you will be able to wean them off the treats and just use the word.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Pupcakes said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was just wandering what the best equipment you find for walking/controlling your aggressive/reactive dog?
> 
> ...


Head collars are good for controlling a powerful dog in unexpected circumstances but for a smaller dog a normal harness should suffice. Not all dogs are comfortable in a head collar and proper habituation is essential. It is very much a case of horses for courses, if your dogs are comfortable in harnesses then I would leave them in them, introducing something new might just compound your problems.

Using a long line takes a bit of getting used to, handling all that rope and controlling the slack, but they are far superior than flexi's and will give you more control.

just one word of warning for anyone who uses long leads, whether you use a long line or a flexi they should never be attached to anything except a body harness, if the dog suddenly gets to the end of the line/flexi at anything more than a mild trot then they (or you) are going to get a surprisingly strong jerk, and the chances are that they will be doing a lot more than a mild trot. If that line is attached to a collar then it can do serious damage to the throat, if it is attached to a head collar it doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Wagtime (Mar 21, 2011)

Agree with that... haltis and head collars can be difficult to use on a small dog. I use a fleece harness and an ordinary training, double ended lead - about 2m long. Much easier to control than a flexi or a long line. I know that XtraDog have brought out a new fleece harness recently which has an additional clip at the front of the harness so this balances the dog and gives you more control. Might be worth investigating and the best lady to contact is Caroline at www.mindyourdog.co.uk as she can give you more advice.

Hope that helps.
Sara.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I have a Dogmatic which is excellent for control of the head - the padded, cushioned webbing version. Dogmatic Headcollar
> 
> I use it with a training lead; one end clipped to the Dogmatic, one to Kilo's collar.
> 
> There is a member selling them at a very reasonable price on here at the moment too: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-clas...-headcollars-grab-bargain.html#post1061296202


Hi Dogless

Whats the difference between a Dogmatic and a halti? When i looked they seem very similar!

Thanks

Hannah


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

PinkEars said:


> Hi Dogless
> 
> Whats the difference between a Dogmatic and a halti? When i looked they seem very similar!
> 
> ...


I have never used a halti but have seen them on other dogs. The Dogmatic is more comfortable and padded. It doesn't ride up into the eyes and can't be pawed off the face (as my friend's RR manages frequently). It seems to be better tolerated than other headcollars - in the dogs that I have seen wearing various makes.

Sorry I can't be much help really; I just recommend it as it works well for Kilo and I!


----------



## CWhyman (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, I use a dogmatic headcolllar with a double ended lead which is about 4 ft long. As has been said before, flexi leads are not great if you need to gain control quickly. I certainly wouldnt use one !!!

I have a great dane who can be reactive with certain things and have to say the dogmatic has been great for keeping control and therefore growing my confidence in difficult situations - which in my case was half the battle.

Good luck with the training, would be interested to know how you get on with the book as I was debating giving it a go.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you all very much for the great advice 

Will be putting everything I've learnt into practice.

Its just taking that jump from a Flexi to a training line!

xxx


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

Pupcakes said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was just wandering what the best equipment you find for walking/controlling your aggressive/reactive dog?












You will never find anything better. This is particularly good, when exposed to verifiable, science-based training methods.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Corinthian said:


> You will never find anything better. This is particularly good, when exposed to verifiable,
> science-based training methods.


i find my Vulcan mind-meld rapidly loses reliability as the dog's distance increases.  
it seems to work best if the dog is within touching distance - i wonder if Spock could help with this?...


----------

